# Chuck "The Iceman" Liddell Avatar / Banner Combo



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

I made this for someone else on another forum, but they didn't come back to claim it so, anyone is free to use it; just give me credit.

Avatar: 










Banner:


----------



## Chunkyluv360 (Jan 29, 2007)

Very nice work. I might use the avatar. :thumbsup:


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

nice work 

it doent look to complicated but it looks reallly good overall

can u make a cc one?


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Not too bad. 

Pretty simple scheme. Stuff isn't all jammed up, so that's always good. I like the color choice. Text is boring, but it works.

That's not bad at all...someone will probably use it.

You should do me a BIG FAVOR, and make some of these fighters for our MMA Forum - UFC users: *Randy Couture, Gabriel Gonzaga, Brandon Vera, Andrei Arlovski, Rich Franklin, Terry Etim, Mike Swick, Alan Belcher, Matt Serra, Matt Hughes, Nick Diaz, Diego Sanchez, Hermes Franca (green color scheme), Joe Stevenson, Sean Sherk, & BJ Penn*. Lemme know bud. I think this would be a good way for these guys to represent their respective fighters....up to you though.

Here is what I'm referring to...if you wanna check it out. It's taking over MMA Forum!

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc-discussion/13466-mma-forum-presents-ultimate-fighting-championship.html

I'll rep and donate for sure.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Good work man. Wanan make me a anderson silva avy and sig.


----------



## Tyler Durden (Jun 7, 2007)

What a small world, great to see you LOJ. It is me Bluenose incase you are wondering mate. Firstly I apologise for not getting back to you on it, i did save it to my comp but have been pretty busy as of late. I'll sort you out though over at the other place for it.

Cheers


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I thought I replied to this. It's quite good. I the colour is nice. Only thing I don't like is the brushing on Chuck's neck. Text is a little plain but it's okay.


----------

